# redfish migration patterns



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have seen on here where some reds are caught in Blackwater Bay along with specks.I know there are some at the 3 mile bridge currently based upon the reports on here.What I would like to know is do the reds and the specks stay in Blackwater year round as well or do they all migrate back to Pensacola Bay and surrounding areas?Can you give me an idea of whattriggers them moving from a winter time area to the summer time areas such as water temp etc?I also see that the tide has alot to do with it and also whether its day or night. If the tide table says high tide is at 1:00 pm does that mean its slack at that point? What time would I actually need to start fishing and is high tide or low tide better? I know these questions have probably been answered somewhere on here before but just please bare with me I am trying to take it all in.Amy advice anyone can offer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swwhitte (Apr 14, 2009)

Are any wade fishers catching specs in the bays? Where? On what?


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Check out this website for your tides questions. http://www.eprofishing.com/epf/forecast/fcf.asp?lat=30.36894&lon=87.33298


----------

